# Move over Animal Kingdom, I'm coming in :P



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Just thought of posting something very random. No pets or any animals for that matter, just a vague image of me at a friend's store opening wearing the shirt he gave me as a means of endorsement LOL.

Pardon me to those who are about to eat their meal hahaha!










Have a good day everyone!


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

I always click on your posts with caution because I never know what will fill my screen. What a pleasant surprise  As healthy and beautiful as all your critters are, spiders and reptiles make my head itch and my eye twitch. I wish I were as adventuresome as you are. Nice picture (is that a rat?)


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

CoffeeKat said:


> I always click on your posts with caution because I never know what will fill my screen. What a pleasant surprise  As healthy and beautiful as all your critters are, spiders and reptiles make my head itch and my eye twitch. I wish I were as adventuresome as you are. Nice picture (is that a rat?)


Rat?! Where?! Mwahaha


----------

